# Oh jeez...



## SinisterKisses (Feb 24, 2004)

...someone keep me out of **** fish stores.

We were out of town today for a family function. I decided I would stop at a local store I had purchased a female from about a month ago and see if they still had any males.

They had two rd/midas left. Breeding pair. I now own them 




























Couldn't get a decent picture of her quite yet (they've only been in the tank about 10 minutes), but here he is...his orange is INTENSE, seriously almost day-glo. And his few markings are almost perfectly symmetrical.


----------



## jack lover (Aug 12, 2008)

nice fish. :thumb: P: How much were thay?


----------



## jack lover (Aug 12, 2008)

how big is your tank?


----------



## Joels fish (Nov 17, 2007)

You big softy :lol:


----------



## dwarfpike (Jan 22, 2008)

I'm glad none of the LFS in Victoria ever have good stuff like that when I visit!!! :lol:

That male is one of the best looking fish I've seen. :thumb:


----------



## SinisterKisses (Feb 24, 2004)

Lol they were actually bought in Victoria.

The tank they're in, because they were a complete whimsical purchase, is a 55gal. He's about 7" and she's about 5". But I'm in the midst of arranging to purchase a 135gal next week, so they won't be in there for long. I paid $20 each for them.


----------



## marge618 (Mar 12, 2006)

Beautiful fish. A steal! Impressive coloration. Keep us posted as to how they do in the 55G.

Later,
Marge


----------



## lil mama (Nov 24, 2007)

I love the "lip stick" on the one. Nice pick up :thumb: How many fish do you have now?


----------



## SinisterKisses (Feb 24, 2004)

No where near as many as I used to, but I'm up to four rd/midas now. I've also got Vixen, the fenestratus female, two male cons, a tank full of haps/peacocks, an angel tank with seven angels, a large group of neons (for the moment, the angels aren't full grown yet), some cories, and six little baby cutteri. There's also my pair of crayfish and the craybies.


----------



## lil mama (Nov 24, 2007)

What about your EBJD do you still have him? Don't baby crayfish look like ghost shrimp? Do you still have all those tanks....what was it like 25 or something tanks?


----------



## SinisterKisses (Feb 24, 2004)

No, don't have the EBJD anymore...he had to go. We moved about three months ago and I had to do some SERIOUS downgrading...from 24 fish tanks to just seven now. The crayfish babies look exactly like tiny crayfish, nothing like ghost shrimp at all.


----------



## LJ (Sep 12, 2007)

Interesting the dynamics of MTS. You think you have it under control, get things down to a manageable 7 tanks, and then next thing you know you are back at it planning a new 135 g.

Nice fish :thumb:


----------



## ArcticCatRider (Jul 13, 2007)

They are beautiful!
I really love the colorin' on that male! :thumb: 
Good luck with 'em. And keep us updated. 8)


----------



## gordonrp (Mar 23, 2005)

lil mama said:


> I love the "lip stick" on the one.


me too! great looking fish! lots of character :thumb: :fish:


----------



## heylady (Oct 14, 2004)

Really nice find Sinister!! :thumb:

I have promised my husband (and myself) that I won't get any new fish but man oh man is it hard!! Especially with empty tanks sitting around! :wink:


----------



## SinisterKisses (Feb 24, 2004)

LJ said:


> Interesting the dynamics of MTS. You think you have it under control, get things down to a manageable 7 tanks, and then next thing you know you are back at it planning a new 135 g.
> 
> Nice fish :thumb:


Well, except that the 135gal will be replacing a smaller tank, so therefore not actually adding to my total tank count. Unfortunately the power outlets in this house simply do not allow me to have any more tanks than I currently have set up. Rather annoying actually.

Thanks for the comments all. I fell in love with the pair on site, especially the male...he's just so white and his orange is SO orange...and his markings are seriously almost perfectly symmetrical, it's odd. I can't wait to see him as a bruiser of a full-grown male!


----------



## lil mama (Nov 24, 2007)

heylady said:


> Really nice find Sinister!! :thumb:
> 
> I have promised my husband (and myself) that I won't get any new fish but man oh man is it hard!! Especially with empty tanks sitting around! :wink:


 :lol: :lol:


----------



## lil mama (Nov 24, 2007)

Sorry to get off the subject of your great find. But how do you clean your crayfish tank without sucking out some little guys?


----------



## SinisterKisses (Feb 24, 2004)

It doesn't need to be vacuumed very often...they're crayfish, they're bottom feeders. There is next to nothing left to rot on the bottom, so I just vacuum once in a while. You keep the python about an inch or half an inch off the sand anyway to avoid sucking it up and the force isn't enough to suck up a cray.


----------



## lil mama (Nov 24, 2007)

Do you think this would work for ghost shrimp? I have been wanting start a tank of breeding ghost shrimp so I have shrimp to feed my other fish. When I say to vacuum I meant their waste not old food. I know shrimp like to hide in the plants and grasses but I'm sure they would be on the bottom of the tank too. They are a little smaller than crayfish though. Sorry to get off your topic. Thanks


----------



## SinisterKisses (Feb 24, 2004)

The crayfish babies are much smaller currently than ghost shrimp. But ghost shrimp larvae need a brackish tank to survive, they can't be bred in straight fresh water, just as a heads up.


----------



## lil mama (Nov 24, 2007)

What SG do they need to breed? I saw some big ones with their legs covered in eggs. I was going to get some and just let them go for a couple of months in a extra 10g I have. Just see how many I end up with.


----------



## SinisterKisses (Feb 24, 2004)

You won't end up with any extra than what you purchased I don't think. They will spawn and the females will carry eggs, they will even hatch and the babies will survive for a day or two, but then they'll disappear. We had a bunch of ghost shrimp that did exactly that regularly, but after doing a bit of quick research we learned they need a brackish environment to survive. I'm not sure of the specifics though.


----------



## lil mama (Nov 24, 2007)

I read you have to have floating grass or plants. The females will carry the eggs and then the babies on their legs but then will release them at the top of the water on a plant. The young will hang on the plant to feed for a while. Not feed on the plant but the food that gets caught up in the plant. I'll have to find out the SG. I have read up on it some but I never read about them needing brackish water, thanks for the heads up. It's hard to research stuff because a lot of times there is conflicting information and you don't know what to believe. Most every thing I have read said the biggest mistake made was not having a tank just for the shrimp with no fish. I just have an empty 10g and it's killing me :lol:


----------

